# Must Do in NYC



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll be in NYC for a couple of days at the end of next week. No transport, except public, and a hotel in upper-midtown Manhattan. What are the "must do" places to visit or see?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Empire State is great.

An evening meal at the Rainbow Rooms, likewise.

If you like cheap designer gear a trip to Woodbury Commons is good - but it will wipe out an entire day.

An open top tour is pretty nifty too, but make sure you wrap up warm if it goes anyway near the water - we didn't and couldn't move our hands by the time we got off.

Other than that, just soak up the atmosphere and enjoy it. You'll love it.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

That is one place I want to go!

Kell pm sent


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, keep 'em coming.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Get a metro card, that's the best way to bet about.

If you go to Bloomingdales, go to the customer services desk & say your hotel sent you for a visitor card. You'll get a voucher for 11% discount off a lot of things in the store. This is for use the whole day, not just one transaction.

Do the grayline bus tours if your time is limited, as its a great way to see evrywhere.

A look on Intrepid is cool too.

Take the ferry to Ellis Island & have a look round there, thats very interesting (esp. if you've had family who were there) But don't bother getting off & going to Liberty as its not really worth it.

Enjoy! You've made me very jealous, although I'd just rather live there!

Bec


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Central Park on roller blades for at least half a day - or rent a bike for a few hours.

for some of the best Sushi in Manhattan (eve)

Sushi Hana (212) 327 0582
1501 2nd Avenue 
New York 
NY
(Corner of 78th Street)

Sun-Thurs	12pm-11.30pm
Fri-Sat 12pm-12am
Closed 3pm-5pm every day

Last call 15mins before closing

Organic food with some very homely combinations (wierd and wonderful) (eve)

Josies Restaurant & Juice Bar (212) 769 1212
300 Amsterdam Avenue NYC 10023

Shopping - 
Abercrombie and Fitch 199 Water street (downtown - fits in with the route back from Liberty)

Triple 5 soul -212) 431-2404 290 Lafayette St, NY 10012

if you want a plan for a day... a route I take for accompanied (friends in town etc) is...

wear comfortable shoes!

Cab all the way down to Battery Park for the first ferry across to Satue of Liberty (~8am? check web site).

Get off the ferry Sharpish and get to the front of the line to get to the crown of liberty... if you are early enough you can do the whole climb/ look and back down in <1hour - if you want to see Ellis Island and the history etc the ferry stops there on the way back to dropping you off at battery park... never done it  including photos etc you should be back on manhattan by ~10:30

Head to water street for the abercrobie experience (address above) - the girls that serve will make your chin drop (ok girls there is some eye candy for you too....) - I cant believe the employment law get get away with this.. :wink:

Head to and through Wall Street for a little bit of the tourist thang...

Ground Zero... vary poignant if you had seen (or worked there  ) before 9/11.

Century 21 opposite for cheep department store...... its there version of woolies I guess, a little chavie - but cant be beaten on calvie or R lauren boxers... 8)

China Town for lunch? I know a chinese in Elizabeth street that you would not give a second look at (and the toilets I would give a miss  ) but I have not eaten chinese that good in the western world... the chilli beef is fantasic!!!! every trip I have made in the past 10 years (4+ p.a.) has had include even a quicj cab ride just for a taste... 

more shops...

great architecture - love the fire escapes

cheese building (flatiron) broadway (E22nd?)

union square etc more shops

make your way up broadway... have a look at the empire states building by day from outside (return in the evening for the observatory view [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )

Time square by day

Radio City Music Hall

drop off purchases at hotel and head to central park - skate, cycle, walk, boat on lake....

as soon as its dark a trip into time square for the smells and the ambiencem, a quick cab ride if not walking to empire state to the observatory to survey the walk you did ealier..

dinner Josies, Sushi Hanna? (take a cab!)

If you can fit in a show I would recommend OFF broadway - Rent.

and you still have Maceys, Bloomingdales the whole of 5th ave lots of churches

all depends on what you like though really......

I could plan out a long weekend easily....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Greenwich Village for eats, bit of Soho for shopping, Union square, ground Zero, and just across from there Battery city marina for a walk along the Hudson, course Empire state. Click the link some pics of my June visit, and don't forget the humidty will be amazing, flip-flops and board shorts needed if its warm

http://public.fotki.com/FATTB/ny/


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

and you could pop in tto say a hello to a few friends... http://www.newyorkislanders.com/fanzone/icegirls.asp


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Katz Deli where Harry met Sally scene was filmed.
Rainbow rooms for a quick cocktail.
Circle line ferry takes you around Manhatten Island.
Empire etc etc
If you feel like hiring a car you could do a trip to Orange County Choppers 8)


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Empire state building has to be done day and night.

Alex


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Great thread, Im copy pasting this for my trip one day. Nice info Dee! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Great city, was there in Jan 2004 although in a different season, in the depth of one of the coldest winters for years - -15deg c  Was in Antigua the 10 days before so it was a good contrast, especially as air jamaica lost half of our luggage - leaving us with only our dirty summer clothes from Antigua for the NY winter :roll:

Empire state, ground zero, greenwich village, 5th avenue, central park, china town & little italy are all must do's. Must go back sometime


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just came back from there a few weeks ago.some things i would suggest:

Goto stardust diner,the waiters take turns singing all day long.I went 3 times in five days! http://ellenstardust.com/
.









Boat trip around the island 2 or 3 hr i think i did the 3hr and was well worth it.

Grey line bus tours were very informative http://www.coachusa.com/newyorksightsee ... seeing.cfm









And a definate must is buy your broadway tickets in the middle of times square.get them from TKTS ticket stand on the day you want to go.they are around half price. its a red and white stand looks like a tent you cant miss it.plasma screens round it displaying shows and prices and how much you save.









Macys also do a visitors card 11% off

And of course the obvious ....Have a huge steak!!! i had a 42ounce sirloin in Tads steak restaurant. Â£8.50!!!!!!!!! Its a bit rough there but very new york.The plate in the pic is the size of a serving tray.that gives a better idea of its size.   









O one other thing if you go to the natural history museum (which is very good) dont be ripped off by paying full price to get in.the security guard told me it is a suggested price...so suggest a dollar,it worked for me!!!!

Have a good time

John


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Excellent, thanks guys. I can't wait!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

USS Intrepid is def worth a half day visit, (well, I found interesting!). Concorde was on display nearby when I last visited.

Central park is a must on the weekend, watch a game of softball, or check out the rollerskates park (major posing place) or the nearby Zoo.

Book onto the Zephyr catamaran by the SouthPort (No 15 I think) for a 1.5-2 hour tour along the east river. My gf and I booked onto this back in Mar, and we were the only tourists on board. Tour guide told us we had the baragain of the century as private hire for this catamaran would be $12k! Best $40 I've ever spent!  
This tour will take u pass S of Liberty for your mugshot collection. FYI, due to increase security checks, trips to S of L can be a very long day so beware if your under time constraint.

Personally, I don't rate Century 21, nasty XXXL size end of line stuff. If you want smart trendy gear, go to Barneys. Just note, Euro labels is most likley to be cheaper in UK, so just stick to the US brands eg. DK collection, RL etc...

For a bit of indulgence/fantasy, pop into Cartier, I've never seen rocks that big in my life!  "Can I help you Sir?". "No, I'm JUST looking" [dragging gf quickly away]. :lol:

If you visit Grand Central, best go at nightime when it's lit up inside for your mugshots. You maybe lucky, pop in late Sat / Sun pm when filming mostly occur and watch the movie been made.

Manhattan is a great place to visit (and to work), am sure you'll have a great time.

PS. Some yanks will know your Brit accent, but almost all will think your an Australian. After 2 weeks, I gave up, and just said "yeah, I'm from Sydney". :lol:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Might as well share a few pics of mine!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/chip/Cnv0230.jpg

Lunch at Rockfella Centre (you'll have to book table if you want the window seat.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/chip/Cnv0231.jpg

Some movie making in GC late Sat night. My gf knew of the actress involved, but I had no idea who she was! Many years ago, I saw Godzilla been made outside. Huge numbers of smashed up cars and rubbish, the whole road was thrashed. I thought the a bomb had hit the place until I saw the film crew!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/chip/Cnv0232.jpg

Our _private _catamaran  I believe there was 6-7 crews & 2 tour guides servicing to our needs 8)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/chip/Cnv0234.jpg

Snap of the Intrepid deck with QE 2 moored in the background. Plenty more aircrafts, but I didn't venture outside for a full shot as it was hailing down (mar-05)

Travel tips. Try to plan your visits by location i.e. visits in Downtown one day, midtown the next etc.. else you'll be forever trying to find the subway line which goes uptown/downtown. Also, watch out for the odd dodgy cabbies who takes you round unnecessary blocks to increase the fare


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I'm going to NYC in November -Brrrrr. Will actually be staying in West Port Conneticut but will spend a few days in NYC. I love the place. Will make a note of some of the suggestions as I haven't visited them all.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice pics Chip unfortunately i did'nt see to many sight's was there on (ahem) business ...

PS Angelo Maxxis doe a great steak as well


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Nice pics Chip unfortunately i did'nt see to many sight's was there on (ahem) business ...
> 
> PS Angelo Maxxis doe a great steak as well


Yeah, I suppose your business meeting was scheduled 7pm in Scores,... :wink:

My US stay is always 4 weeks so I get the weekends to catch up with the "Brit" locals and site see. Also, my Co. lets me stay over for extra 3-4 days at end of each trip for a short break (even better as it's still on expenses!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The one thing _not_ to do is waste your money on a helicopter tour of the city. You pile in and are up and down in about 10 mins - you buzz the Statue of Liberty & go over Ellis Island but nothing really worth wasting your money on.

If you're after the hottest ticket on Broadway at the moment, try and get a ticket for Avenue Q, it is an adult musical based around the Muppets/Seasame Street - very *very* funny!!

http://www.avenueq.com/

hth,

Mart.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

head_ed said:


> The one thing _not_ to do is waste your money on a helicopter tour of the city. You pile in and are up and down in about 10 mins - you buzz the Statue of Liberty & go over Ellis Island but nothing really worth wasting your money on.
> 
> If you're after the hottest ticket on Broadway at the moment, try and get a ticket for Avenue Q, it is an adult musical based around the Muppets/Seasame Street - very *very* funny!!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: just looked at the website...looks really funny!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

chip said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics Chip unfortunately i did'nt see to many sight's was there on (ahem) business ...
> ...


Lunar park on Fridays


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Well I'm off to NYC in Nov for 4 days so this thread is tres useful ! 

Damian


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

It'll be useful for me too as I booked a 4 day trip in Jan only last night!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I feel a plan coming together. Thanks guys.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

For me I would always have breakfast at Sarabeths

Sarabeth's (East)
1295 Madison Avenue 
(92th Street)

You'll be sitting next to film stars, and the seriously wealthy but all sharing good value food.

I love New York


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

thehornster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: just looked at the website...looks really funny!!


My favourite song is 'The Internet is for Porn' :lol:


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

What about going to see the Knicks!!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gregortt said:


> What about going to see the Knicks!!!


Avenue Q does indeed look v good. In fact I've just booked to see it on 11/10 - 2 rows from the front . So it better be ;-)

Thx for the recommendation

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Damian,

You'll love it!! I am also going to try and get back to NY before Christmas to see it 

If you fancy getting a heads up, the soundtrack is available from Amazon.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Looks great!

I wanna go now, what would you say was the minimum amount of days you'd need to make a nice short break.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

3 days minimum.

I was there for 5 days (albeit at the end of a 3 week stint around New England) and it was almost too long.

A friend has just come back from 2 weeks there & was totally exhausted! There is no doubt there is plenty to keep you occupied, but you can get NY fatigue.

One thing I forgot to mention to do is to hand feed the squirrels in Central Park. They are so tame they will come up and take peanuts out of your hand!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm so if I got the boys sorted for a Thursday night sleepover, I could go Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and come back in time to collect them from School on Monday.

I feel a pre-Christmas short break coming on 

Tim?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Thx Mart - I might well check that out .

Lisa - go for it !!

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only been twice but have loved it both times.

I was lucky enough to go the first time before the 9/11 tragedy so going back again while the site was still being cleared was an incredibly eerie experience.

That was almost two years ago now though (I think) so it will have changed a bit since.

I'd love to go back soon, but I reckon it will be a while before we do.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Something i forgot to mention(i hope no one else has  ) if your looking to go to new york try this company first http://www.travelcitydirect.com/ For more information or to book call 08709 505 068 they always seem to beat any quote i get.
I paid Â£450 for 5 days and stayed on broadway five mins walk from times square! That price is flights and hotel by the way.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Something i forgot to mention(i hope no one else has  ) if your looking to go to new york try this company first http://www.travelcitydirect.com/ For more information or to book call 08709 505 068 they always seem to beat any quote i get.
> I paid Â£450 for 5 days and stayed on broadway five mins walk from times square! That price is flights and hotel by the way.


Funny enough I had their new brochure delivered this morning.

I'll take another look, I thought they only specialised in Florida


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I went last September, and am off again 2 weeks tomorrow (22nd). Staying for 6 days this time - did 4 last.

We crammed a lot in last year and was very tired. Its hectic sightseeing. But fantastic. Baseball is worth going to see, and I'm going to see Ice Hockey this year.

Some good pointers in this thread for me too!

I love the place. Its cool, smart, interesting and much much more. If you can, also check out the Blue Man group at the Astor Place theatre. Fantastic!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Great place for sightseeing and nightlife, but has anybody else noticed that there are hardly any decent cars to be seen - no variety like you get in London. There just seemed to be loads of those lincoln "town cars", [smiley=freak.gif] big vans and pickups, never saw any mustangs, or camaros, and just the odd audi or bmw.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

ag, I'm sure you'll have a blast of a time there.
I'll be there tomorrow for a couple of days before returning to Nashville and I will hopefully have some time to do some sightseeing.
Some great mentions on this thread.
Thanks to all.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like I better keep the Visa card in the fridge, she's gonna get pretty warm out there!

Q. Do they take visa?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

ag said:


> Looks like I better keep the Visa card in the fridge, she's gonna get pretty warm out there!
> 
> Q. Do they take visa?


yes!

but if you dont have at the very least a platinum one, you'll be in the cheap seats :lol: :wink:


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

And this weekend you could settle down in a bar to watch the Yankees get beaten by the Boston Red Sox !
John.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Look up Tao resturant. Films/TV have been using it a lot and so have the stars, so go people spotting, its not that expensive either, we went at lunch time and it was excellent, Love what they have done with the interior.

If you have a baby too (if not borrow a baby) as it will let you jump the queue at Emprie state.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jonhaff said:


> Look up Tao resturant. Films/TV have been using it a lot and so have the stars, so go people spotting, its not that expensive either, we went at lunch time and it was excellent, Love what they have done with the interior.
> 
> If you have a baby too (if not borrow a baby) as it will let you jump the queue at Emprie state.


So will $30 go for the express line


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

New York is one place in the US I've never done, but always wanted to...

It also looks like the type of place that people keep going back to 

I wonder whether we could get a forum trip organised for mid next year?   8) 8)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

We are gonna be there for New Year, apart from the obvious Times Square, does anyone have any recommendations for New Year Party / Restaurant......?

DK


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I should have posted as soon as I got back really. 

Really enjoyed it. Because I was meeting up with friends and it was a beery weekend I didn't do that much. Did:

Central Park - Very relaxing but a massive difference between Harlem and Midtown.
Macy's - Big Shop, hardly worth crossing the road for really.
Empire State Building - I nearly cried.
3 hr boat trip around Manhattan - Well worth it.
Ground Zero - Big hole, difficult to imagine what had been there.
USS Intrepid - Seeing the Lockheed Blackbird, Concorde and the Empire State building at the same time was humbling.
Soho & Greenwich Village - Loved them.
Ellen's Stardust Diner - They sing schmulz to you over breakfast. I was hung over and ready to puke _before_ I went in!
General wandering - Good fun.

Overall it was very different to what I expected. The people were all very polite and discrete. I don't think I saw one over weight person! It felt far less busy or oppressive than either London or Paris. The roads are Crap. The grid system is very easy to find your way around. They clearly have an economy based largely on cheap immigrant labour that they promise the earth to.

Really enjoyable long weekend, I'll make it 10 days next time and I might actually be able to scratch the surface!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

How can you miss the over weight cops on every other corner !!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Genuinely they weren't overweight! There were a lot of them though and most did look like they'd been hired for the day from a local contract cleaning firm!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dunkin dohnuts have moved underground....

seriously though Manhattan has some seriously fit babes in the park every weekday after work


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

dee said:


> dunkin dohnuts have moved underground....


Crispy Creams rule now DD have gone underground, but we could not find them in NY, had to wait until we got to Vegas. Big cops everywhere when we went only 18 months ago, we assumed that they had eaten all the Crispy Creams :? Amazing City.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you need a visa to visit New York?
I'm thinking of taking a last minute visit, but not if I need a visa. Some people I have asked have said yes and some people have told me no!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

If you've got a relatively new passport then no you won't need a visa.

The new passports have two lines of numbers, symbols & letters at the bottom of the page where your photo is.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

My passport is 8 years old...
whats the procedure on getting a visa then?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

geewceeTT said:


> My passport is 8 years old...
> whats the procedure on getting a visa then?


If you are a UK citizen you do not need a visa for the USA. You travel on a visa waiver scheme. It is a green form that you have to complete that the airline give you on the flight. You have to give this in at immigration.

If you need confirmation any travel agent will confirm this 8)


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> If you need confirmation any travel agent will confirm this 8)


Thanks Obiwan. I did speak to LastMinute.com about this but they were unsure :?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

geewceeTT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > If you need confirmation any travel agent will confirm this 8)
> ...


Make sure you do a search on any hotel you are booking on Last Minute. The very cheap deals have some shocking reviews on Google.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Ive found a good 4 star hotel that has excellent reviews mostly from UK residents.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

so tell us which one then :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

geewceeTT said:


> Do you need a visa to visit New York?
> I'm thinking of taking a last minute visit, but not if I need a visa. Some people I have asked have said yes and some people have told me no!!


if your thinking of going get a quote from http://www.travelcitydirect.com/ they beat everyone i got quotes from. 
i paid Â£455 for 5 nights six days . cabs are $45 from the airport. get a lincoln from the hotel when returning,just ask them!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> geewceeTT said:
> 
> 
> > My passport is 8 years old...
> ...


Obiwan is spot on. You get 2 forms to fill in on the plane; a green Visa waiver form that you hand in to the nice 'smiley' passport control chappy who asks you what you plan on doing while you're in country, takes prints of both your index fingers and also a nice mug shot; and a white customs declaration form that you hand over after you collect your suitcase.

It doesn't matter if your passport is 8yrs old, just don't fly if it's under 6months till renewal, they don't like it apparently...

I just got back from a business trip out there and managed to get a few hours Thursday evening in NYC, so had a meal in the Heartland Brewery under the Empire, and went up to the top afterwards. View was awesome, and could see for miles... top place to go to...


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for putting my mind at rest guys, much appreciated.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Visitors arriving in the United States from the 27 countries participating in the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) face some new requirements starting October 26.

The 27 countries participating in the Visa Waiver Program are Andorra, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Brunei, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Monaco, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, San Marino, Singapore, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom.

Passports issued on or after that date must bear a digital photo of the holder (photographs must be printed - not pasted in new passports). Otherwise, the traveller will need a visa to travel to the United States. Visitors with valid machine-readable passports issued prior to October 26 may continue to travel without a visa under the program.

The U.S. Department of Homeland Security issued a press release October 18 reminding travellers of the VWP requirements, which are part of an ongoing initiative to increase U.S. security and security for the international travelling public. The U.S. government will fine airlines that carry passengers without documents that meet the new requirements, the release says. Those travellers also will be refused entry to the United States.

According to the department, the majority of VWP countries already issue passports with a digital photo. Homeland Security anticipates that three countries - Italy, Austria and France - will not have enough digital photo production capabilities in operation to fully meet the requirement by October 26, but said it will continue to work closely with these countries to certify their full compliance as soon as possible.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone

Time to resurect the New York thread again now that many of you have been and come back 8)

We've booked flights to go for 4 nights at the beginning of March but haven't yet booked the hotel. I've been looking at tripadvisor for recommendations but thought you guys could give me some insider info about your choice of hotel, the best area to stay etc etc.
There's so much choice and the standards seem varied . Tripadvisor's candid photos show some of the views from hotels to be awful ie brick walls and fire escapes!

I'd like minimum 4 star plus, around Â£150 per night, a good view of the city and a centralish location.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

when i went last summer i stayed at the Marriot Financial towards the lower end of the island near the financial district, and battery parkcity (nice marina in the summer) It was okay for work and the facilities were good but the rooms were alittle 80' Mid America, Nomally we get put up in one of either the Soho or Tribeca Grands and whilst the rooms aren't as big the ambience is much better, the hotel bars are pretty cool places (or so i'm told) [smiley=pimp2.gif] The Tribeca grand is also right near the Ghostbusters building now a fire station again

The only thing is they are little more expensive and tbh i think you'll need to look hard for around Â£150


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We stayed in the Waldorf with great views over the city including Chrysler Tower, however, most of the rooms have a crap view, much as you describe. You do not have to pay through the nose either but the pricing can be a bit hit and miss. Its a great location for getting around NY.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure there's an Ian Schraeger (sp?) hotel that's just oof TImes Square which is very cool...

A mate of mine (with more money than me) stayed there while we stayed somewhere a lot cheaper.

No idea about prices though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here's one, but I.m fairly sure it's not the same one my mate was at.

http://50gramercyparknorth.com/lifestyle.html


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Essex House - Central Park South great views over the park and right across the road so you are able to roller blade straight over to there... close to Time Sq etc and the subway. a stones throw from the Upper East and West for those eateries that arent just for the tourist..

Grand Hyatt - right over Grand Central - perfect location again for all touristy and shopping things too - I chose to move to Essex House of late as I never miss the opportunity to enjoy the park on wheels and roller blading down 5th and across 42nd was getting a little hazardous for me....

I do believe there has recently been a change of ownership though - might be worth a read up
both good hotels with very comfortable and sizeable rooms (but I am a 'frequent guest').... and both I believe within your price bracket


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I was glad that I read this thread. NYC is just a couple of hours away so I may pop up there this week. Lots of recommendations to check out. Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

bilbos said:


> I was glad that I read this thread. NYC is just a couple of hours away so I may pop up there this week. Lots of recommendations to check out. Cheers guys and gals.


Wish I was just a couple of hours away. I had a great time there and want to go again this year.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > I was glad that I read this thread. NYC is just a couple of hours away so I may pop up there this week. Lots of recommendations to check out. Cheers guys and gals.
> ...


Wish I lived there!!


----------

